# Remote coding work



## pluto315 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I have been a CPC coder since 2009 I am working 2 hours away from my home. I would love to work from home in south central Kentucky. I have a 5 year old little girl and find it very difficult to have daycare for her so late in the afternoon/night. If anyone knows of a remote coding position or a coding position that is closer to south-central Kentucky please let me know.


----------

